# Lets go together - Grenadines in March?



## myocean (Aug 2, 2010)

We are thinking about cruising in the Grenadines in March 2011, who would like to join us with kid(s)?
We are 42 and 30 years old from switzlerland and our son will than be 1.5 years old. All 3 of us have sailing experience. 
We think a catamaran would be great for this plan - lots of space. However we would even have some sailing-ambitions, not just sunbathing!
Safety is certainly most important - However we think this is manageble.
What do you think about this?
Sebastian


----------



## MylesK (Feb 13, 2011)

If you end up going, let us know. There's a chance that we might be there at the same time (if not a bit earlier). We'll be on a Lagoon 440 with our infant daughter.


----------

